# Glycerin plus water??



## mowgli (Jan 8, 2008)

I have seen a few people mention this now - what is this, and how does it work? Is it for dry skin only?


----------



## Maysie (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a Mario Badescu cleanser (called enzyme cleaning gel) that is based mainly of glycerin and water (and a few fruit extracts). I have combination skin and it works perfectly- gets of all of my makeup and its gentle and moisturizing, but still helps my oily areas.

Now I won't use any other kind of cleanser because I've discovered, the simpler the better for my skin.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jan 8, 2008)

i only use it as a replacement for 'mixing medium' on pigments, is actually the first time i hear ppl use it as make-up remover too. I still wouldnt use it for that but i sure love the use for pigments =)


----------



## impassioned (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I did some research online and notice that ppl mix glycerin and water to make a moisturizer. Anyone try this? If you go on makeupalley.com and searched glycerin under unlisted brands, there are rave reviews on it. go check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 8, 2008)

I use glycerin with a little pure aloe vera gel instead of the water as a moisturizer. I just wash my face as normal, and while the skin is still a little damp, put a little dab of glycerin in my hand then an equal or bigger amount of the aloe gel and mix them together, then just put it on like a moisturizer. You do have to dilute it with something though (I'm not sure why, maybe it's too strong for facial skin by itself). I just feel better knowing that I'm in control of what's going on my face sort of... and it's fragrance free and doesn't ever break me out.


----------



## impassioned (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use glycerin with a little pure aloe vera gel instead of the water as a moisturizer. I just wash my face as normal, and while the skin is still a little damp, put a little dab of glycerin in my hand then an equal or bigger amount of the aloe gel and mix them together, then just put it on like a moisturizer. You do have to dilute it with something though (I'm not sure why, maybe it's too strong for facial skin by itself). I just feel better knowing that I'm in control of what's going on my face sort of... and it's fragrance free and doesn't ever break me out. Using glycerin alone will dry out your face instead of moisturizing it apparently.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 9, 2008)

That makes sense, and actually now that you say that I remember that I read something that said glycerin's moisturizing properties are due to the fact that it takes in the moisture from water molecules in the air, so i guess if you use it with water or something similar -- it will moisturize with the water from that. And if you don't use it with anything, it will attempt to take the moisture out of your skin!


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

I really want to try this, I'm going to have to get some glycerin next time I'm out shopping.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting...this is news to me too!


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm looking at trying this soon too. Someone posted on here (I think) about using 1 part glycerine to 9 parts water (by using a measuring syringe) and it makes a 'serum' you can use under things. This sounds interesting to me and want to try it for under my sunscreen. And if that doesn't work I need mixing medium anyway so I'll try it for that!

Has anyone used a glycerine/water combo as a base for e/s rather than just mixing the pigments with it?


----------



## mowgli (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm - I dont have any glycerin at home, but will def give this a go. I had a look at the reviews, and it seems that you need to use a pretty high ration for it not to be sticky or oily.

Maybe mixing in a drop with an aqueous moisturiser would work just as well? I will give give this a try and report back!


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 9, 2008)

I use this now. It is so great. Mine is mixed about 4 to 1. I only use it at night after I clean my face. I put mine in a spray bottle. I also spritz it on my neck, bustline. It has really made a difference in the moisture level of these areas. I was getting dry from the winter and I am usually a tad oily. The next day after using this the first time, I had a glow about my skin again. I have used ever since.


----------



## cintamay (Jan 13, 2008)

i use 1 part glycerin to 9 parts water. I just use it on the dry parts of my face. The next my flakies are gone. Just make sure you make a new batch every week or so otherwise bacteria may grow in it because there is no preservatives to make it last ages.


----------



## emmylynn (Jan 14, 2008)

I read that the reason glycerin alone is drying is because it is a humectant which means it pulls moisture out of the air. That is why if you have oily skin and live in humid climate, you can use it as a moisturizer alone whereas someone who has dry skin and lives in Arizona would have to mix it with a natural oil or other moisturizer to hold in the moisture to the skin.


----------



## emmylynn (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So glycerin mixed with water will still be drying? Yes because you still need an emolient like natural oil or moisturizer to hold in the moisture. Add a little vitamin e oil to your mix and see if that helps. Or try Jojoba oil.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 4, 2008)

I use it as a Mixing Medium for my pigments.


----------



## Skyordec (Feb 8, 2008)

Where can i go and buy Glycerin.


----------



## Skyordec (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Chococat


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 9, 2008)

I have used a home-made mixture of glycerine and rose water and it's actually very good for the hands. Makes them soft and appealing.


----------



## Cassiopea (Feb 10, 2008)

I really want to try this!

I have glycerin at home!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have seen a few people mention this now - what is this, and how does it work? Is it for dry skin only? Hi there. I don't believe it's for dry skin only. It is my understanding you can mix 3 parts water with 1 part glycerin and use it as mixing medium for makeup application, especially with eyeshadows and pigments. Don't quote me on this, I don't know for sure.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw a tutorial on how to make this, and had no idea what it did! I'm glad you asked.


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's the tutorial on using glycerin as a mixing medium for pigments and whatnots

YouTube - Homemade Mixing Medium

And here's a tutorial (kinda) for mixing glycerin for use as a moisturizer (it does not replace your moisturizer, but it takes it one step further):

YouTube - Glycerin: Beauty Tips

I bought my glycerin (with rosewater) at walmart, they had gylcerin, and glycerin+rosewater. I believe glycerin is just pure or highly concentrated and does need to be diluted, but I bought the glycerin+rosewater because a) it was cheaper (even tho they are both extremely cheap) B) rosewater has antibacterial properties I believe


----------



## monniej (Feb 29, 2008)

i got a rec from someone on mut to try glycerine to help my skin retain moisture. i was a bit leary of how to use pure glycerine so i found a moisturizer with glycerine as one of the top five ingredients. also in the top 5 is olive oil. i've got to tell you that this made a fantastic difference in the tiny lines around my mouth and on my forehead. this really does work! i'm oily and acne prone with aging skin and it worked great for me!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 29, 2008)

What moisturizer are you using Monnie?


----------



## monniej (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What moisturizer are you using Monnie? it's by derma e. i really do love quite a few of their products. it's called anti aging moisture complex w/spf15. i'm usually leary about products that claim to do too much, but this one has made me a believer. i just added it to my routine. i use it right on top of my regular moisturizer and it keeps my skin looking moist and dewy all day. it even keeps my cream foundation from looking cakey and cracked which is quite a feat! by the end of the day it was collected in the little lines around my mouth, but with this i hardly notice them!
derma e Bodycare Products


----------

